# Just moved - looking to join group



## RyvenCedrylle (May 19, 2008)

I just moved to NC not too long ago from OH and finally am settled down enough to find a new gaming group.  While I'm also hunting down an in-person group, I'd like to try a VT group as well, see if I like it.  I have MapTools, Skype and source material for 2, 3.5 and 4th (as we know it) D&D, although I'm willing to learn other systems, especially homebrew stuff.  Days involving the letter 't' are best (Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday).  I'm also willing to be part of a rotating-GM setup, but not the sole GM.  Thanks for the read.


----------



## Hackmaster (May 27, 2008)

Looking to start a new game soon. I sent you an email through this board. Feel free to IM me as well.


----------



## Mudguard (May 27, 2008)

Sorry to jump in here Ryven   
Hackmaster are you planning on running Hackmaster? That'd be so sweet I got hold of all the player books but then the game I had just didn't really happen with my schedule. I'd be very very keen if you were thinking of running it.


----------



## Treebore (May 28, 2008)

We are finishing up a Traveller game this Thursday, which will be followed up with Gamma World 4E starting next week. Its on line using Ventrilo and RPTools Maptools program. 9 to midnight EST. I used to live in OH too, way back when. Near Sandusky.

We rotate on a 4 to 6 week basis between game systems.


----------



## RyvenCedrylle (May 28, 2008)

*nifty*

yay Ohio... maybe.  anyway..

I've never played Gamma World, but if you're willing to look past that, I'd love to give it a shot.  Please send me an email with the details at ryvencedrylle@gmail.com.  Thanks!


----------



## Treebore (May 31, 2008)

Most of us have never played before either. Thats the purpose of our group. To play stuff we never got the chance to play before. Usually only one or two of us have ever played whatever before. So far we have done "Go For Yer Gun!", Twilight 2000, L5R 3E, Traveller, Gamma World is next, after that maybe Star Frontiers, Shadowrun, or something else.

Look for an e-mail.


----------

